# goldfragen



## Beluschie1977 (10. November 2012)

wer von euch hat ein bissl gold übrig
ich möchte kein bares dafür ausgeben und ich farme mich bald blöde aber schaffe es nicht an gold zu kommen
wenn ich sehe wie teuer das zeug ist verliert man die lust da man auch nix sich leisten kann


----------



## Dynamic (10. November 2012)

Wer von euch hat Euro´s übrig?
Ich möchte mich nicht weiter Körperlich anstrengen mit Arbeiten, ich Arbeite teilweise 10 Stunden am Tag und komm nicht wirklich auf Euro´s.
Wenn ich sehe wie teuer Auto, Miete-Strom usw. alles ist, da verliert man die Lust am Leben.

Bitte nimm es nicht persönlich, aber im wahren Leben bekommt man auch nicht´s geschenkt. Bedank dich lieber an Blizz, Gold hat kein Wert mehr und dadurch kommen diese Utopischen Beträge zustande.

Dyna


----------



## stefanru (11. November 2012)

tja hab mir schon vorher gedacht das es so enden wird^^


----------



## orkman (11. November 2012)

dynamic bekommt von mir +1  .... echt mal ... um gold betteln in nem online game ... sei doch lieber froh wenn du dir dann mal was durch dein farmen kaufen kannst ... es nur hinten reingeschoben bekommen is oede .... bei uns am bahnhof kommen auch "penner" vorbei und fragen ob man ihnen geld geben kann ..., dabei stehen sie in kompletten neuen nike kleidern etc da ... mit handy und mp3 player ... und das haben sie sicher net alles von hilfsorganisationen ... was wird nur aus dieser welt


----------



## myadictivo (12. November 2012)

Beluschie1977 schrieb:


> wer von euch hat ein bissl gold übrig
> ich möchte kein bares dafür ausgeben und ich farme mich bald blöde aber schaffe es nicht an gold zu kommen
> wenn ich sehe wie teuer das zeug ist verliert man die lust da man auch nix sich leisten kann



schlechter scherz, oder ?
equip ist so billig wie noch nie, man bekommt legendär und sets teilweise für 100k nachgeschmissen, weil die droprate so hoch ist. 0815 rares sind auch billiger denn je.
wenn man nicht grade das teil kauft mit den bestmöglichen stats bekommt man sehr billig nen char ausgestattet und kann problemlos inferno farmen für bessere drops


----------

